# [souris] Ma molette ne fonctionne pas !!!

## mazty

Bonjour, voila tout est dans le sujet j'aurais aimé que l'on puisse me dire comment faire fonctionner ma molette. Il s'agit d'un souris USB infrarouge toute simple 2 boutons plus un avec la molette ces 3 fonctionnent mais pas la molette elle même...

Si cela peut vous aider voici un extrait de mon /etc/X11/xorg.conf je suis sous Gnome. merci...

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

EndSection

----------

## sireyessire

 *mazty wrote:*   

> Bonjour, voila tout est dans le sujet j'aurais aimé que l'on puisse me dire comment faire fonctionner ma molette. Il s'agit d'un souris USB infrarouge toute simple 2 boutons plus un avec la molette ces 3 fonctionnent mais pas la molette elle même...
> 
> Si cela peut vous aider voici un extrait de mon /etc/X11/xorg.conf je suis sous Gnome. merci...
> 
> Section "InputDevice"
> ...

 

allez je suis gentil: je te sors pas le RTFM que tu mériterais un peu quand même...

rajoute :

```
Option "ZAxisMApping" "4 5"
```

pour faire un truc comme ça:

```
Section "InputDevice"

Identifier  "Mouse0"

Driver      "mouse"

Option       "Protocol" "auto"

Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

Option "ZAxisMApping" "4 5"

EndSection
```

----------

## boozo

re-

rajoute dans la section ImputDevice de ta souris

```
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
```

mais tu pourrais chercher un peu à l'avenir qd m^   :Rolling Eyes:   la fonction Search et très pratique tu sais...

[Edit] Arghlllll !  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## mazty

j'ai modifié mon xorg.conf ansi

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

	Option "ZAxisMApping" "4 5"

EndSection

hélas ma molette ne marche toujours pas (après reboot). J'ai fouiné sur le forum et on parle de Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2" or j'ai une souris USB alors puis-je utiliser ce protocol à la place de "auto" ?

----------

## kernelsensei

mets quand meme le ImPS/2  :Wink: 

et pas la peine de rebooter, relance juste X  :Wink: 

----------

## mazty

toujours pas de molette...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boozo

heu...

rajoute voir 

```
Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
```

et passe ton device à /dev/psaux pour voir

[Edit] pense à relancer le X...

----------

## mazty

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/psaux"

	Option "ZAxisMApping" "4 5"

	Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

EndSection

toujours pas de molette... jusque la je rebootais ma bécane mais comment relance-t-on X et comment peut-on revenir au bash de départ (quitter X) ? merci...

----------

## boozo

hé... c'est une typo ?  *Quote:*   

> Option "ZAxisMApping" "4 5"

 

sinon c'est pas trop ce qu'on t'as dit   :Wink: 

ps: je te laisse chercher... sinon à la sauvage ctrl+alt+backspace  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## mazty

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

	Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

ma molette ne marche toujours pas...  :Rolling Eyes: 

sinon pour relancer X j'ai essayé startx mais ca ne donne rien   :Confused:  et j'espère qu'il existe autre chose que Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace...

----------

## boozo

```
/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

----------

## apocryphe

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

----------

## titoucha

heu c'est pas plutôt 

```
ZaxisMapping 
```

 avec les deux a en minuscule.

----------

## Ey

 *siko wrote:*   

> heu c'est pas plutôt 
> 
> ```
> ZaxisMapping 
> ```
> ...

 

Vous fatiguez pas, c'est même pas case sensitive...

----------

## billiob

Tapes dans un terminal (fonctionne pour ma MX700) : 

```
xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"
```

Si ça marche, rajoute cette ligne dans le script de démarrage de ton WM ou dans un ~/.xinitrc par exemple.

----------

## mazty

ca ne marche pas non plus...

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as essaye avec /dev/input/mice  :Question: 

----------

## mazty

oui ca ne marche pas non plus

----------

## Zazbar

Euh question bete mais sait-on jamais .... As tu teste ta souris sur un autre OS ou un autre ordinateur pour voir si la molette fonctionnait bien ?

----------

## Ey

Et en ajoutant ça ? 

```
Option "Buttons" "5"
```

EDIT :

sinon démarre xev pour savoir si tes "bouttons" (ie la molette) marchent et quels numéros leurs sont attribués.

----------

## mazty

Sous xev la molette n'est pas détectée mais tout le reste oui y compris le bouton de la molette (bouton 2)...

[EDIT] Ca ne marche toujours pas avec Option "Buttons" "5"

----------

## Ey

 *mazty wrote:*   

> Sous xev la molette n'est pas détectée mais tout le reste oui y compris le bouton de la molette (bouton 2)...
> 
> [EDIT] Ca ne marche toujours pas avec Option "Buttons" "5"

 

Tu n'aurais pas deux InputDevice correspondant à des souris dans ton fichier ?

----------

## mazty

Non pas du tout seulement :

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

   Option   "ZAxisMApping" "4 5"

EndSection
```

----------

## mazty

En fait je rencontre une autre probleme qui peut peut etre eclairer celui-ci, il s'agit d'un probleme de "cohabitation" entre ma souris et mon clavier. En effet lorsque j'utilise les deux en meme temps (ex: pendant que je tape du texte je bouge ma souris) des tas de phenomenes anormaux surviennent (pleins de caracteres bizares dans la zone ou je tape le texte, deplacement de fenetres...). Cela est genant et parfois tres enervant enfin j'espere vous apporte de l'aide pour mon probleme et non un autre... SVP aidez moi...  :Shocked: 

----------

## boozo

colle ton xorg.conf sans les # pour voir un peu tout çà   :Wink: 

----------

## mazty

xorg.conf (les commentaires c'est cado) :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   # Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

   Option   "ZAxisMApping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "iiyama"

   ModelName    "HM704UTC"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"               # <i>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce FX 5700"

   BusID       "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## boozo

ben... vois pas trop d'erreurs...   :Confused: 

je rajouterais cependant dans la section keyboard

```
        Option      "XkbModel"  "pc105"

```

le pb viens problement d'ailleurs... tout en usb tu dis... peut-être de ce côté là... ?

[Edit] lsusb te donne quoi ?

----------

## mazty

Il s'agit d'un clavier basic connecté en PS/2 seul ma souris est connecté en USB...

Heuuu comment obtenir la commande "lsusb" ?

----------

## bdz

 *mazty wrote:*   

> Heuuu comment obtenir la commande "lsusb" ?

 

```
# emerge sys-apps/usbutils
```

----------

## mazty

```
~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

----------

## mazty

please help me...

----------

## kernelsensei

moi ton lsusb il me parrait bizarre, a on dirait que ya rien ...

a part la molette, le reste fonctionne ? (ca bouge ?)

----------

## yoyo

Peux-tu poster le résultat de 

```
zgrep HID /proc/config.gz
```

 où s'il n'y a rien 

```
grep HID /usr/src/linux/.config
```

??

Sinon, tu as essayé les protocoles autres que "auto" et "ImPS/2" ??

----------

## mazty

Tout fonctionne avec ma souris sauf la molette, cela donne la même chose avec les protocoles "auto" et "ImPS/2" Sinon mon seul périphérique USB est ma souris (parfois ma clé USB qui marche sans problème) je n'ai donc aucun problème avec l'usb.

```
root ~ # zgrep HID /proc/config.gz

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

root ~ # grep HID /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set
```

----------

## kernelsensei

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set 

faut le mettre lui non ?

EDIT: en fait non ..  :Wink: 

----------

## BlakDrago

En relisant tous les postes, je pense que ta molette ne fonctionne pas (en panne ???). Essaie la sous un autre OS pour voir si elle fonctionne.

----------

## mazty

Elle fonctionne très bien sous windows !

----------

## BlakDrago

Est ce un modèle particulier de souris ?

As tu essayer de configurer GPM pour voir si la molette est detecté

----------

## mazty

Souris optique basic de LOGITECH 3 boutons + molette...

Comment configurer gpm et pourquoi (n'est pas pour avoir la souris en mode console)?

----------

## BlakDrago

C'est bien pour avoir la souris en console.

tu le configure dans /etc/conf.d/gpm et tu relance avec la commande /etc/init.d/gpm restart.

----------

## mazty

gdm est deja lancé et configuré...

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est gpm et pas gdm  :Wink: 

a part ça, tu nous a donné un lsusb complet ? c'est une souris usb, mais tu passes par un adaptateur ps/2 ?

Je pose cette question car dans ce que t'as donné, lsusb ne detecte rien ...

----------

## mazty

Non, ma souris est branchée en USB mais j'ai un adaptateur devrais-je l'utiliser ?

Si oui, dois-je changer mon xorg.conf en conséquence ?

----------

## fb99

question con tu as bien selectionné l'option ps2 dans ton kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> grep MOUSE /usr/src/linux/.config 
> 
> CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y
> 
> CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y
> ...

 

Sinon démarre avec une knoppix et regarde si ta molette marche, si c'est le cas regarde l'option que tu aurais pu ne pas mettre dans ton xorg.conf

on sais jamais   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ghoti

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> # CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set
> 
> faut le mettre lui non ?
> 
> EDIT: en fait non .. 

 

Moi, j'essaierais quand même, ainsi que CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT !

 *help wrote:*   

> If unsure, say Y

   :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

vraiment bizarre ta sortie de lsusb... y'a rien   :Shocked:   et pourtant ça marche   :Shocked: 

tiens juste histoire de : *pendant que je cherche encore * 

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

ça donne quoi ?

[Edit] et cat /proc/bus/usb/devices et les autres aussi tiens par la m^ occas.

----------

## mazty

```
root ~ # grep MOUSE /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set
```

```
root ~ # cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

H: Handlers=kbd

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103
```

```
root ~ # cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:02.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms
```

----------

## boozo

vraiment étrange... tu devrais avoir un truc de ce genre pour ta souris usb

 *Quote:*   

> P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0

 

sinon pour le reste c'est encore plus étrange de n'avoir rien d'autre que ta nvidia   :Shocked: 

je comprends que tu ais des pb d'interaction entre le clavier et la souris mais d'habitude c'est ce que l'on rencontre entre un trouchepad et une souris sur les laptop... mais là... c'est à n'y rien comprendre

as-tu essayé de booter sur une knoppix pour voir ce que cela donne ?

[Edit] essaye de rajouter Option "Dev Phys" "usb-*/input0" dans la section souris de ton xorg.conf...

[Edit 2] essaye d'activer dans le kernel le support pour logitech en plus du reste

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers ---> Input Device Support 
> 
> <*> Mouse ----->
> 
>                   <*> PS/2 Mouse
> ...

 

----------

